# Using Totes



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

We have progressed to the level in our operation where we need Totes. I wanted to ask some of you what you do after you empty them. Do you clean them and if so how? Also, what type fo pump would be best to use for a 275 Tote to pump HFCS and information on a good setup. Thanks.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Matt: You can suck out of the top of them with about any centrifugal "trash" type of pu
mp. Anything larger than 1" on the suction side can occasionally cause problems with priming. Of course you can set them up with the quick coupling type of "banjo" fittings as well but we have never gone to the expense or taken the time to do it. I also worried about having a major spill by messing with the valves on them too much.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We put them on a stack of pallets, and fill the feeder pails with the valve provided on the bottom.

Crazy Roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I bought a syrup pump set up from Mann Lake which I can hitch to the outlet on the tote. It works great. I recommend that sort of set up.

I have worked w/ other folks who have built home made units similar and they work well too.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I bought a syrup pump set up from Mann Lake which I can hitch to the outlet on the tote. It works great. I recommend that sort of set up.
> 
> I have worked w/ other folks who have built home made units similar and they work well too.


Depends on how fast you want to feed from them. I have been useing a cheap 12volt pump from a farm supply. cost like 60.00, but I am feeding directly from the tote with a hose, so I don't use it fast. it pumps around 5 GPM


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I put the tote on the truck and use a similar cheap 12v pump. It had a hard time with the thicker HFCS but works great with thinner 1:1. Even at 5gpm it is only 15-20 seconds to fill a gallon feeder. I run wires and clip on to the truck battery when at yard.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Another thing I found this spring is if you only fill hafl full then drive around real rough it mixes everythign real good.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I setup a 1/2" inlet/outlet gear pump (oberdorfer) to a horizonal gas engine. I think I bought the pump off ebay for 50 bucks, 30 bucks for the coupler, and what ever the gas engine costs. I also put an adjustable pressure valve on it for the return back to the tote. I can fill a feeder in < 10 seconds. By myself I can feed an entire yard in about 15-20 minutes and be back on my way out.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We put the tote on a trailer and bought a 12v pump from harbor freight. Filled the tote at Dadant with HFCS and off we went. Filled our hives which are out on pumpkin pollination and returned. THe tote, pump and 3/4 inch garden hose and nozzle worked like a charm. I do wonder what would happen with the HFCS in colder temps.


----------

